# Geteilte IP Problem



## raserone (13. Juli 2009)

Also mein Problem ist auf dem Server wo Ispconfig und auch der Webserver läuft das Problem hab.Die Ip des Servers ist 94.12.44.89

wenn ich die allerdings jetzt im Explorer aufrufe unter http://94.12.44.89


Kommt die Meldung Geteilte IP 

Ich hab hier mal die Vhosts_ispconfig.conf mit geposted vielleicht kann mir wer helfen was ich falsch mache 



###################################
#
# ISPConfig vHost Configuration File
#         Version 1.0
#
###################################
#
NameVirtualHost 213.33.44.99:80
<VirtualHost 213.33.44.99:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
  <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
    RewriteEngine on
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^(TRACE|TRACK)
    RewriteRule .* - [F]
  </IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost 94.12.44.89:80
<VirtualHost 94.12.44.89:80>
  ServerName localhost
  ServerAdmin root@localhost
  DocumentRoot /var/www/sharedip
  <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
    RewriteEngine on
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^(TRACE|TRACK)
    RewriteRule .* - [F]
  </IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
#
#
######################################
# Vhost: www.meinersterswebinispconfig.de:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 213.33.44.99:80>
ServerName meinersterswebinispconfig.de:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@meinersterswebinispconfig.de
DocumentRoot /var/www/web3/web
ServerAlias meinersterswebinispconfig.de
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
ErrorLog /var/www/web3/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
php_admin_flag safe_mode On
php_admin_value open_basedir /var/www/web3/
php_admin_value file_uploads 1
php_admin_value upload_tmp_dir /var/www/web3/phptmp/
php_admin_value session.save_path /var/www/web3/phptmp/
<IfModule mod_ruby.c>
  <Directory /var/www/web3/web>
    Options +ExecCGI
  </Directory>
  RubyRequire apache/ruby-run
  #RubySafeLevel 0
  <Files *.rb>
    SetHandler ruby-object
    RubyHandler Apache::RubyRun.instance
  </Files>
  <Files *.rbx>
    SetHandler ruby-object
    RubyHandler Apache::RubyRun.instance
  </Files>
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_python.c>
 <Directory /var/www/web3/web>
   #Options +Indexes +FollowSymLinks +MultiViews
   #AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
   #Order allow,deny
   #allow from all
   AddHandler mod_python .py
   PythonHandler mod_python.publisher
   PythonDebug On
 </Directory>
</IfModule>
AddType text/html .shtml
AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
Alias /error/ "/var/www/web3/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web3/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /var/www/web3/user/$1/web/$3
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
  RewriteEngine on
  RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^(TRACE|TRACK)
  RewriteRule .* - [F]
</IfModule>
</VirtualHost>
#
#
#


----------



## Till (15. Juli 2009)

ISPConfig verwendet name based vhosts, Du kannst sie also nicht über die IP aufrufen. Du musst die Domain im Browser eingeben und nicht die IP.


----------



## raserone (15. Juli 2009)

Hmmm geht aber so auch nicht bei mir kommt die gleiche Meldung mit geteilter IP???

blacky.servernetz.biz  Ip davon ist die 94.12.44.89

Und  www.meinersterswebinispconfig.de  hat die Ip 213.33.44.99 << frei erfunden diese IP 

Und das geht auch wunderbar hier habe ich keinen IP konflikt.

mfg raserone


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2009)

Es geht hier nicht um einen ip Konflikt sondern die ip die in der website ausgewählt ist stimmt nicht mit dem dns a-record der domain überein. oder aber die Konfiguration konnte nicht geschrieben werden, infos dazu findest du in der datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/ispconfig.log


----------



## raserone (18. Juli 2009)

Hmm ich versteh das jetzt nicht wirklich :-(

blacky.servernetz.biz  Ip davon ist die 94.12.44.89  <<< Ist mein Webserver wo Ispconfig Installiert ist das habe ich auch nur bei der Installation von IspConfig angegeben  blacky.servernetz.biz nicht als Domain in Ispconfig angelegt.

www.meinersterswebinispconfig.de  << Angelegte Domain über mein Webserver mit einer Fail Over IP 

Wo muss ich jetzt nachschauen um diese Problem endlich aus der Welt zu schaffen.


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2009)

Die Domain der Website muss auf dem zuständifne (nicht unbedingt Deinem!) DNS Server einen DNS A-REcord haben, der auf die IP 94.12.44.89 verweist. Wenn Du hier also nicht mal eine richtige Domain postest, wisrt Du es selbst rausfinden müssen da wir hier sonst nur im trüben stochern....


----------



## raserone (18. Juli 2009)

Also okay hast recht Till mit dem Posten zwecks richtiger Domian.

Okay also mein Webserver heisst

blacky.servernetz.biz << 94.23.213.218

Die Domain wo ich erstellt habe über IspConfig ist

ju-wiesau.de << IP 87.98.242.92 wo auch einwandfrei läuft

Hier die DNS einstellungen von ju-wiesau.de

 A Record__Neu
IP-Adresse_______Host  
87.98.242.92_____www  

CNAME__Neu
Host___Ziel  

MX__Neu
Mailserver___________Host  
blacky.servernetz.biz

SPF__Neu
Host
ju-wiesau



Und wie Du jetzt sehen kannst wenn man aber blacky.servernetz.biz aufrufen will kommt das mit dieser geteilten IP.
Wenn Du noch mehr Infos brauchst sag bescheid ;-)

mfg raserone


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2009)

Die DNS Records sind ok.



> Und wie Du jetzt sehen kannst wenn man aber blacky.servernetz.biz aufrufen will kommt das mit dieser geteilten IP.


das ist auch ok, denn blacky.servernetz.biz ist der hostname Deines Servers und nicht eine Website. Du kannst natürlich nicht eine Webseite über den Hostnamen Deines Servers aufrufen, sondern Du musst schon die Domain der Webseite nehmen, also:

http://www.ju-wiesau.de/

und das funktioniert ja auch einwandfrei.


----------



## raserone (19. Juli 2009)

Okay besten Dank dann kann ich das getrost so lassen und ein Problem weniger 

mfg raserone


----------

